# Houston, TX two white males..PLEASE help!!



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Houston and Austin GSD rescues are full and have no fosters available. I am so upset we cannot help...if there is anyone out there...please spread the word










if no one pulls them BARC will euth. Dr. G--the acting chief vet is a decent person, she fosters some kittens, but she is also very no nonsense and front what I have seen, she will kill them if she feels it is better then them staying like that at BARC.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Good grief! I forwarded to our president. We are full too..


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

What happened to the poor babies face? I tried to look the dog up but couldn't - what city is he in? I tried to look up by Houston, but the website didn't respond with any results. Maybe the website is having issues.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks like they both have mange.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Which kind of mange is it?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh no....I was hoping that wasn't it. we had a neighbor dog in North Carolina that had the mange. The neighbor was always strung out so we actually took the dog to the vet and did the treatments to help her out. I was so angry when I found out she got pregnant. This dog was not fixed and then the mange issues....we did what we could but finally I told the lady if you are not going to take care of your dog, don't let her suffer like this. We are not always going to be around to bathe her and make sure she is fed when you are not around. I told her to make the hard choice - give her up or put her down. She put her down. At least she isn't suffering anymore. It is treatable but not curable. With good nutrition and good treatments the dog could have a decent living.

Prayers for these poor dogs.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

They came into the pound like that. Could be demodex or just bad nutrition. If demodex...very curable just needs time, which unfortunately animal control will not give them. Hopefully it's not sarcoptic.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I didn't know there was more than one kind! Thanks for educating me


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm itching just looking @ the poor thing


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

The shelter wont test to see which one it is? One is highly contagious... I guess I will call myself.
Where exactly are they? No contact info?


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

They are at BARC the city of houston pound, which doesn't have the greatest reputation...


http://www.houstontx.gov/barc/faq-english.html


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

contacts if anyone can help as a lot of times it can be difficult getting through on the phone:


[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

The middle two e-mail addys are off, a message would not go through. The first and last worked for me.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Keeping these boys up top!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh those poor boys...


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

poor babies


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

OMG, those poor boys. I'm praying for them.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

The older boy has the demodetic and the younger one has sarcoptic mange. We are currently asking our fosters if one may be able foster the older boy. At this moment we do not have a foster for the sarcoptic mange boy. Will know more on Tuesday. They are strays which did not come in together.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Are there any available people who would be willing to foster the younger one for us? I know its a reach...but I am asking.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

I wish there was some way I could. The poor boy...


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump! Looking for a foster for the 3 yr. old!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Both my dogs came down with mange after being in contact with a fox. They got three shots a week apart and then where fine.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Myoung
> The older boy has the demodetic and the younger one has sarcoptic mange. We are currently asking our fosters if one may be able foster the older boy. At this moment we do not have a foster for the sarcoptic mange boy. Will know more on Tuesday. They are strays which did not come in together.


Very awesome of you for checking them out. I will definitely network as much as possible and try to find fosters. Would you allow fosters here in Texas or would the dogs need to be transported?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We would need to treat down there. I will private message you with some details. Thanks


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Hoping someone can help with the young boy. I pulled a female last year with a bad case of scarpotic mange. I had to keep her in the garage to keep her isolated from the resident dogs until she was no longer contagious. Although it was not an optimal arrangement, it was better than her options at the shelter. Once she recovered she turned out to be absolutely stunning. Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

How long is treatment?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We are taking both these boys....we couldnt leave the young one behind. And a big Thank You to German Shepherd Rescue of Houston for all the help you are giving us!! The young boy has started treatment already thanks to the shelter! Will let you know more as plans are made.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

We can't thank Maureen and WPGSR enough!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I knew you would not leave one behind as that is not something White Paws would do. Thank you to the people down in Texas for helping WP save these two!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Yippee! Welcome to the fold, boys!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

These boys names are Tango and Cash. Cash the older male will be coming up next weekend to continue his treatment. Tango will be staying in isolation for another 3 wks to continue treatment.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a great save and great team effort! Thanks White Paws - these boys are on their way to a wonderful new life!


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

Wisconsin people are GOOD, KINDHEARTED people that will go that extra mile or two or three to help!!!! (I should know I married someone from Wisconsin-so I better say that). Yippee!!!!! Dogs in this condition are what I like to rescue, just do not have the facility...thanks so much White Paws.

By the way hello Kris. You emailed me when I was rescued Amos in Ohio over a year and a half ago to make sure he arrived to me in Chicago. He is 107lbs. now and has all his hair back after being on a raw diet plus meds. Now I feed him dry food plus table scraps, he is off his meds, and he is awesome!!!!! 
There is hope for the ramshackled, skinny, furless!!!!!!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Well something fishy is going on at this shelter. I was told if I did not pull yesterday immediately they were going to local rescue. This after plans had been put in place with their knowing and acceptance. Supposingly they are with local rescue. Our contacts are checking on this to make sure the story they told me is valid. There has been a killing spree down there this past week. One minute they are thankful and how can they work with us and the next this....I will update when I know for sure. They put down a bulldog yesterday because it would mean waiting 45 min. for the breed specific rescuer to get there to pull.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I just got an email from Jae about this and I am very angered. I know for a fact that austin GSD and houston GSD are not taking these dogs so I don't know what BS they are coming up with unless an all breed is trying to take them?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Let's just hope these poor guys don't lose their lives as a result of all of this screwing around! First nobody wanted them, now everybody does? What's up with that?


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Has anyone checked the San Antonio rescues? There are about 2 or 3 here that are strictly GSD rescues.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know what has happened to these two boys?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news? I am just thinking the worst........


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so worried now, have you heard anything?


----------

